
Are for-loops called for-loops because of “being thrown for a loop”? - jrls
thoughts&#x2F;feelings?
======
statictype
It's because the syntax has 'for' in it.

The 'for' is used to differentiate it from a while loop.

~~~
just_myles
Their inherent uses differentiate them, that's a given. I think he/she is
talking about the actual use of the word "for".

